# Rune Factory?



## vanivon (Apr 30, 2014)

just wondering if anyone's played a rf game! i know the series is pretty niche, but rune factory 4 got really popular in north america after release and was never released in europe, sorry europeans and i'm pretty sure i saw a user with a barrett from rune factory 2 icon somewhere on here. 

for people who don't know rune factory it's the sister series to the farming simulator series harvest moon and it's basically farming and fighting monsters. and it is a hella series and i promise it is more complex than the basics of farming and fighting. o u o


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Barrett looks different </3
omg I dunno when to buy RF 4


----------



## vanivon (Apr 30, 2014)

omg yeah he does although that's because of the time difference between rune factory 2 and rune factory 4 although raven looks exactly the same as she did in rf3 tfw
if you get the chance you should buy it though rf4 was amazing


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 30, 2014)

Been on the fence about buying Rune Factory 4. Can you go into a bit more detail about the game to help me decide if I'm buying it or not?


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh I do. I love them. Rune Factory 4 really hit all the right spots. Still holds my attention since I got it near release day. Only thing was, when I told a potential husband I loved him...he thought I was joking for a month straight (in game). That was frustrating but I finally got him to date me. Now if only he would propose >_<


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Been on the fence about buying Rune Factory 4. Can you go into a bit more detail about the game to help me decide if I'm buying it or not?



Well you should it's like Harvest Moon with fighting shiz. Adol, my friend, you should get RF 4 it's really worth it I played Rune Factory 1-3 and Frontier (Farobi's Wii).


----------



## vanivon (Apr 30, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Been on the fence about buying Rune Factory 4. Can you go into a bit more detail about the game to help me decide if I'm buying it or not?



have you ever played any other rune factory games?  the mechanics are really similar to rune factory 3. if not, let's see...

basically it follows either lest or frey (depending on whether you choose to play as a male or female) who falls out of the sky and onto a dragon who mistakes them for a prince/princess and then the real prince shows up and then asks lest/frey to handle the Official Royalty Business for him anyway. there are also monsters that, after defeating them, turn into humans.

basically it's freeform combat, not turnbased, you farm things because it's a sister to harvest moon, and you can woo and date people if they take you seriously. i can probably find something more detailed for you omg i'm not good at explaining things past "you should play this because it's hella" i'm sorry


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 30, 2014)

RF4 is a role-playing, dating sim and dungeon crawler in 1 game. You own a small farm at the beginning. Besides of raising regular crops you can raise trees, gigantic vegetables, weapon plants or even dungeons. You can catch monsters some can produce wool, eggs, milk, honey etc. You can also catch most of bosses if you like. You can take them with you to dungeons (and townfolks too (even your child, lol), but you need to befriend them a little) or tell them to work on your farm. You use farm products and monster drops for cooking, forging, pharmacy, requests. You can give them as a gifts for townsfolk and monsters. Additionally, you use prince points system to arrange/cancel festivals, bring in merchants/peddlers, crafting licenses, farm and castle expansions and new shop-services in order to attract tourists blah, blah, blah. You'll raise by doing literally everything- fishing, logging, walking, sleeping etc. Oh, and later you can sell your goods at your own shop. The world is a way larger than in any other rf game (ds console). Marriage is independent from the plot. Lovers system with sub-events for each marriage candidate. Many, many town events and great, memorable cast<3.
There is more, but I don't want to go into details.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 30, 2014)

I played the first and 2nd one. I really liked- who was it-dorothy? a super duper lot & she was my bae, also I like prepared myself for the final boss WAY too much and killed it in like 2 seconds. I had saved right before the boss and like id replay and beat it over and over when I was bored

I get really nervous in fighting games tho so idk if id prefer hm or rf, like the ****ing mines in HMDS scared me with the little bugs I could barely handle the fighting in RF at first lmfao


----------



## Hot (Apr 30, 2014)

I have all of the RF games that came out before RF4. I bought my first game to use as an alternative for Harvest Moon because there were no official games for PS3, but y'know. I guess I just got too into it and bought 'em.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 30, 2014)

i love rune factory 4 omg
it's such a cute game and there's loads to do


----------



## Libra (Apr 30, 2014)

Not out in Europe, which is too bad because I actually think I'd like this. I was considering _Harvest Moon_, but I think _Rune Factory_ would hold my interest for a longer period of time. (So now I'm instead hoping for an European release of _Disney Magical World_, LOL.)


----------



## mogyay (Apr 30, 2014)

Seeing this thread brought such a tear to my eye. I love rune factory so much, the series is just perfection. I was so upset when I found out it wasn't getting released here. If you're feeling too old for harvest moon (not that you should) it's a great alternative! 

Ugh so mad I hate living in Europe.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 30, 2014)

Nah, I have not played any previous Rune Factory titles, but the descriptions in this thread have piqued my interested. It may be the next game I buy (before Super Smash Bros)


----------



## kite (Apr 30, 2014)

I enjoyed the game even though I haven't played it in a while.
I wanted to have a New Game+ for my sword with 1000+ ATK, but the farming tasks were kind of a hassle for me to finish lol.


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 1, 2014)

Rune Factory 4 is one of my favorite games out of any! Though I haven't fully completed it yet, once you get to the last bits it gets pretty ridiculous. In my furthest I have a weapon with 2000+ATK and I still die quite frequently.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 1, 2014)

So dumb that they won't release RF4 in Europe when it's already been translated into English. So what if it's not translated into the other European languages.


----------



## kite (May 1, 2014)

RainbowNotes said:


> Rune Factory 4 is one of my favorite games out of any! Though I haven't fully completed it yet, once you get to the last bits it gets pretty ridiculous. In my furthest I have a weapon with 2000+ATK and I still die quite frequently.



Seriously! Rune Prana was so difficult to finish. I don't even want to go through the other optional dungeons.


----------



## xCryCry (May 3, 2014)

i used to absolutely adore the Harvest Moon series and i thought it was amazing, but when RF came out, i was hooked like crazy. not only did it have everything HM did, but it did it like 100x better. 

only played RF3, Frontier, and just recently RF4 (bought it like 2 weeks ago actually :3) and they're some of the most fun games ever. Rune Factory 4 is pure amazingness. 

i'm still a noobie at it since i can't even date the girl i want to date for some reason (Dolce whyyyy? T__T) and i'm pretty weak despite the fact i'm on the third arc already surprisingly enough, but i'm still having so much fun with it. every day i generally farm for 3-4 hours (in-game time), do random stuff like talk and make everyone in town love me more, and then go fight stuff to continue the story. still waiting on the 3rd arc to start tho and it's taking forever zzzzzz.

but yeah on the 3DS, it's definitely one of my favorite games and even though i've had it for a week or so, it's like the greatest thing ever.  if someone doesn't have the game or has trouble deciding whether to get it or not, i'd just say you're missing out on one of the best 3DS titles imo. really, it's so amazing ~


----------



## Aizu (May 3, 2014)

No Europe release *cries* but I really enjoyed Rune Factory 3


----------



## Nerd House (May 3, 2014)

I went ahead and bought RF4 last night! Been very pleasantly surprised by the quality of the game so far.

I'm on like Day 6 (learned how to make deliveries), still learning the ropes.


----------



## Nerd House (May 4, 2014)

*Can anyone link to me to a good wiki for this game? The ones I've found have barely information at all.

Also looking for guides on leveling skills, crafting, forging, and some farming tips.

Thanks! *


----------



## xCryCry (May 4, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> *Can anyone link to me to a good wiki for this game? The ones I've found have barely information at all.
> 
> Also looking for guides on leveling skills, crafting, forging, and some farming tips.
> 
> Thanks! *



this is the wikia i use for the game. i think it's the main one that people use, but i'm sure you've seen it already.

http://therunefactory.wikia.com/wiki/Rune_Factory_4


i know ppl who say using the Japanese wiki helped a bit for some things like finding magic and stuff.
http://translate.googleusercontent....p/rf4/&usg=ALkJrhjlJOC2u_iGAC1-3QkhL4J1gz00Dg

hope it helps lol


----------



## radical6 (May 5, 2014)

got to the 2nd arc of RF4 and I love doug <3


----------



## Nerd House (May 5, 2014)

Let me be a bit more specific.

How do I do the following:

~Cook
~Upgrade my Tools/Buy Better Tools (Shops only have Cheap)
~Make new weapons/armor


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 5, 2014)

You need to collect a lot of lumber and material stone to make cooking tools, forge, crafting box etc. and throw it to lumber storage box (you can get it from request). Also, you need licenses, earn price points and order an exam (a few questions, don't worry if you fail you won't loose your points). If you have money, materials and licenses you can go to Porcoline, Jones, Bado and ask them for stuff like crafting table, fridge, cooking tools, forge etc. Buy recipe bread from Porcoline and eat to learn how to make dishes, weapon, farming tools...
Arthur sometimes may sell better stuff (but it's expensive), you can also find some stuff in random dungeon chests (no farming tools though).


----------



## Nerd House (May 5, 2014)

I've got the Airship License just now. When can I get the others?


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm... I never paid attention to licenses I was just doing requests and got them eventually. All I know you'll get requests one after another for utilities. License order should show up when you take requests and ask Porcoline/Jones/Bado, they should say you need a license first if you don't have it already. I may be wrong tho.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 6, 2014)

safetylance said:


> just wondering if anyone's played a rf game! i know the series is pretty niche, but rune factory 4 got really popular in north america after release and was never released in europe, sorry europeans and i'm pretty sure i saw a user with a barrett from rune factory 2 icon somewhere on here.



HI!

I've got every single Rune Factory game (except 3), played them all except Tides of Destiny. Really love these games, more exciting and easier to get into than Harvest Moon for me.


----------



## Nerd House (May 6, 2014)

I have a forge, crafting table, chemistry set, and a cooking station now.

.....am I am still lost xD I could use recipe lists xD


----------



## dengit (May 6, 2014)

I am in loove with Rune Factory oh my god. Definitely one of my favorite game series.



Adol the Red said:


> I have a forge, crafting table, chemistry set, and a cooking station now.
> 
> .....am I am still lost xD I could use recipe lists xD


http://therunefactory.wikia.com/wiki/Cooking_and_Recipes_(RF4)

Honestly this wiki is the only thing I need for RF4. xD Any other questions I just search up on gameFAQs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aah new players make me happy. c: Hope you enjoy the game, Adol.


----------



## Nerd House (May 7, 2014)

I'm enjoying it immensely so far!

Thanks for that link, btw


----------



## Bambath (May 7, 2014)

For Christmas last year I got Tides of Destiny, and I like it a lot so far. I haven't gotten too far in it so far, kinda stopped playing it for a while. I think I'll get to the end one day, but it'll take a while.. It seems like a pretty long game.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 8, 2014)

You don't really need it right now, since you just started, but it will be really helpful later. List of secrets, some monsters (rare drops) can be only found during particular day or weather, same with the hidden locations:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RXdzSVEtVVAxMGNsNDVLc0ItTEE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## LostNoob (May 13, 2014)

I  was really looking forward to rf4, only for them to not release it in Europe :-(
Bad enough waiting for a new beginning.
With any luck, Natsume will find a way to bring it over here, otherwise I'll have to import a cheap 2DS or something.


----------



## unravel (May 15, 2014)

I admit I'm scared to go to Obsidian Mansion. I talked to the wall paintings and I got freaked out.


----------



## Nerd House (May 20, 2014)

Just unlocked a 2nd farm field in RF 4!

Is it possible to place a new Shipping Box, Materials Rack, Compost Pot, and Fountain on the new field? Its tiring running back and forth between fields :/
Discovered I can have my captured monsters PLANT AND WATER CROPS FOR ME, HORY SHIET!!

I also figured out crafting, love cooking so far!


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 20, 2014)

Love. It.


----------



## unravel (May 21, 2014)

Speaking of farming do you guys have a tips to improve the soil quality? Seems the health and shiz are getting lower or something so any tips?


----------



## Nerd House (May 21, 2014)

Just got to the Obsidian Mansion, fun area lol.

Still looking for answers to my preious questions above.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 22, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Just unlocked a 2nd farm field in RF 4!
> 
> Is it possible to place a new Shipping Box, Materials Rack, Compost Pot, and Fountain on the new field? Its tiring running back and forth between fields :/



Do an order that allows Blossom to sell furniture (if you have that option).

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Speaking of farming do you guys have a tips to improve the soil quality? Seems the health and shiz are getting lower or something so any tips?



Revitalize soil by tilling corn (or four-leaf clover), once they're fully grown (do not harvest them). You can till wilted grass into the soil as well. They'll rise soil health and crop HP. Use greenfier to rise soil quality, wettable powder- crop defence, Formula A/B/C- to grow crops faster. But remember, some of the nutients will also lower other stats, so better to use items like formula A or giantizer first, then till wilted grass or corn. Always make sure to fill fertilizer bin. Field quality improves when it is not being farmed as well, but it takes some time.


----------



## Nerd House (May 22, 2014)

Happen to know the prerequisites for that order? (The furniture one)


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 22, 2014)

You need to have higher Prince(ss) rank for new orders to appear. I belive, you have to reach the rank of Respected Prince(ss), but I'm not 100% sure, 'cause I don't really remember if it was Respected (tourist: 250) or Reliable Prince(ss) (Tourist: 500) rank.


----------



## Nerd House (May 22, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> You need to have higher Prince(ss) rank for new orders to appear. I belive, you have to reach the rank of Respected Prince(ss), but I'm not 100% sure, 'cause I don't really remember if it was Respected (tourist: 250) or Reliable Prince(ss) (Tourist: 500) rank.



OOOH so I need more tourists? I have like 230ish currently.

EDIT: Found this page, seems helpful!

http://www.neoseeker.com/walkthroughs/rune_factory_4/Order

Holy crap at that last room expansion xD


----------



## unravel (May 24, 2014)

How about increasing rune points the easy way haha


----------



## Nerd House (May 24, 2014)

Ok, I can confirm....just needed the next Prince Rank to unlock more shop options! I'm 5 PP away from Blossom's Furniture xD


----------



## unravel (May 25, 2014)

Reliable Prince(ss)- 500	
Beloved Prince(ss)- 1000
Eh? Mine is 1237 Prince points and my rank is Reliable Prince


----------



## krielle (May 25, 2014)

I'm still trying to finish RF 4. 
I haven't touched it ever since I got animal crossing:new leaf. 

I like RF 2 better, with the missions and love events.


----------



## unravel (May 25, 2014)

RF 2 is my first game and its really good
My friend told me about RF 3 I played it and its great better than RF 2 
I played all Rune Factory series except tides of destinies I'm addicted to HM series


----------



## BitterCoffee (May 25, 2014)

I really wanted to play Rune Factory 4 but it was never released in Europe;^;


----------



## Kildor (May 25, 2014)

I heard of Rune Factory 4, but since I couldn't afford a 3DS game right now I just borrowed a Rune Favtory 3 copy from my friend.

Holy s***

The game is beautiful. Harvest Moon or normal farming simulator games bore me, but this, is different.
RPG is my favorite genre, so this got me hooked. I've only played for like ten minutes and I already love it.

I want to get hitched with Raven


----------



## unravel (May 25, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I heard of Rune Factory 4, but since I couldn't afford a 3DS game right now I just borrowed a Rune Favtory 3 copy from my friend.
> 
> Holy s***
> 
> ...



I'm glad I told you about it and you love the game


----------



## Nerd House (May 25, 2014)

Hory shiet, an additional shipping box is expensive xD


----------



## Farobi (May 25, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I'm glad I told you about it and you love the game


what the ship he was talking about rf3 not 4!!!!!11


----------



## unravel (May 25, 2014)

Farobi said:


> what the ship he was talking about rf3 not 4!!!!!11



It's Rune Factory related you dawg.


----------



## dengit (May 25, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I admit I'm scared to go to Obsidian Mansion. I talked to the wall paintings and I got freaked out.



I am in love with that place. Creepy things in noncreepy games really get me.


----------



## Nerd House (May 25, 2014)

dengit said:


> I am in love with that place. Creepy things in noncreepy games really get me.



I'm a bit past the Obsidian Mansion now 

I so love this game.


----------



## Zero_Dude (May 25, 2014)

Don't do it! I got it, thinking it would be great like the old RF games. It's too easy. The monsters, the leveling - everything. The company behind RF went bankrupt after the most recent game


----------



## Nerd House (May 26, 2014)

Zero_Dude said:


> Don't do it! I got it, thinking it would be great like the old RF games. It's too easy. The monsters, the leveling - everything. *The company behind RF went bankrupt after the most recent game*



Source?


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 26, 2014)

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/11/29/rune-factory-developer-ceases-operations-filing-bankruptcy/

http://www.siliconera.com/2014/03/2...s-behind-rune-factory-4s-cancellation-europe/

http://nintendoeverything.com/rune-factory-team-working-on-new-3ds-rpg-forbidden-magna/

It's not like they went bankrupt out of nowhere and then magically dissapeared.


----------



## dengit (May 26, 2014)

If I remember correctly, the Rune Factory team was hired by Marvelous after Neverland went bankrupt.
Their bankruptcy was also the only reason RF4 never made it to Europe.


----------



## unravel (May 26, 2014)

Forbidden Magna looks interesting


----------



## dengit (May 27, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Forbidden Magna looks interesting



It does. c: I'm looking forwards to it. It seems the overworld character models are going to be chibis though, but since it's on a 3DS I'd only expect as much.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 27, 2014)

http://www.famitsu.com/news/201405/27053925.html

Forbidden Magna trailer is out, no gameplay only animation.


----------



## Libra (May 27, 2014)

So, if I've understood correctly, there is very little chance of Rune Factory 4 coming to Europe? Should I get Rune Factory 3 then? Is it also good or would RF4 be better? I'm not sure how much difference there is, but since they're on different systems (DS vs 3DS), I'm guessing the images and such might be better in RF4?

-EDIT- By the way; complete and total newbie here. I've never played this, but it looks very interesting, so I'm considering buying it.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 27, 2014)

Libra said:


> So, if I've understood correctly, there is very little chance of Rune Factory 4 coming to Europe?


I would say there is no chance.



> XSEED Games wrote:
> 
> Wish it was that easy as obviously everyone involved in the project would love to see it released in Europe, but it's very difficult from a technical aspect since the people closest to the code are all gone (the Forbidden Magna team does have people from Neverland, yes, but for example the main programmer for RF4 is not one of them).
> March 17 at 6:33pm



Explanation in details why it's so difficult: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=99968774&postcount=83



Libra said:


> Should I get Rune Factory 3 then? Is it also good or would RF4 be better? I'm not sure how much difference there is, but since they're on different systems (DS vs 3DS), I'm guessing the images and such might be better in RF4?
> 
> -EDIT- By the way; complete and total newbie here. I've never played this, but it looks very interesting, so I'm considering buying it.


Imo, RF4 is better on many levels, but RF3 is really good and fun game anyway. As you said it has "better" graphic. They added animated cutscenes, mechanics are basically the same with some improvements of course. You can play as a female. Social part is very well developed in RF4 than any previous DS titles: lots of conversations, more (longer) events, marriage life is a way better developed, your child is no longer a robot/walking furniture, it's like a regular villager. Town events are independent, in RF3 most of events were tied to bulletin board system. Events in RF4 are random, it's a huge pain to get specific event. Marriage is also independent, no ties to story or quest system. You can finally date (7 dating spots) before marriage, ealier it was giving the ring and jumping straight into marriage (ok, it was 1 dating spot and the same event). World and dungeons are larger (in RF3 leaving the village mean almost literaly go to dungeon.) Story is longer (2 arcs) + 1 additional arc activated by event.


----------



## unravel (May 27, 2014)

Spoiler: If you didn't finish Arc 2 I suggest that do not click this



All hail Rune Saur, the divine plush!


----------



## Libra (May 27, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> Imo, RF4 is better on many levels, but RF3 is really good and fun game anyway.



Thank you for all that information and feedback; it's much appreciated. ^_^

I think I'd enjoy RF4 more, but if it's not available in Europe, that's somewhat of a problem. ~_~

I'll have to think about this, I guess. ^_^'


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

i just picked up RF4 today

I AM EXCITE


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i just picked up RF4 today
> 
> I AM EXCITE



Im glad! 

Too bad therr are no mulitplayer features. I can make and give you tier 3 tools and some neat weapons/items if there was :/ ^^;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Im glad!
> 
> Too bad therr are no mulitplayer features. I can make and give you tier 3 tools and some neat weapons/items if there was :/ ^^;



aw, there isnt? I WANTED TO MOOCH GOOD ITEMS OFF OF PEOPLE LMAO
oh well. inb4 i fail the first boss battle
are there difficulty levels >_>;


----------



## dengit (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> aw, there isnt? I WANTED TO MOOCH GOOD ITEMS OFF OF PEOPLE LMAO
> oh well. inb4 i fail the first boss battle
> are there difficulty levels >_>;



YEs. I believe there's normal and hard, but I stay on normal bc I'm a wimp. \o/ I think the lack of multiplayer is actually a good thing for games like RF, as a traditional single-player story-RPG. Flying through the whole game with overpowered weapons/armor would be SO boring. I can't really see a way that an enjoyable multiplayer feature could be implemented into RF, tbh. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But obviously the most important question here is

which bachelorettes/bachelors did everyone go for? (?‿?)


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2014)

:c Reading this thread is making me hyped about something I can't obtain ;n;


----------



## Nerd House (May 27, 2014)

Theres an easy setting, which im currently playing on.

As for dating ingame, im going to go for Clorica. ^^;


----------



## dengit (May 27, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Theres an easy setting, which im currently playing on.
> 
> As for dating ingame, im going to go for Clorica. ^^;



It's so satisfying when your skills are finally high enough to a bachelor's/bachelorette's favorite dish. Upping my levels enough to make Tempura Rice for Doug took hella long, not to mention he's a special case whose heart level stays stuck at 3 until you beat the second arc. unu

Clorica is adorable though, she's definitely one of my favorite bachelorettes~ right after Xiao Pai and Dolce.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

i dont know who to choose.
everyone is hot.
except for the loli and the shota???????
why are there 12 yr olds that are dateable what the ****


----------



## unravel (May 28, 2014)

Same here dunno who to choose oh look Xiao Pai and Dolce are kawaii


----------



## satix (May 28, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Just unlocked a 2nd farm field in RF 4!
> 
> Is it possible to place a new Shipping Box, Materials Rack, Compost Pot, and Fountain on the new field? Its tiring running back and forth between fields :/
> Discovered I can have my captured monsters PLANT AND WATER CROPS FOR ME, HORY SHIET!!
> ...


Yes; however, you have a furniture limit (unsure of what the number is, sorry. You can buy more of those from Blossom/Doug at the General Store.
I've beaten this game three times and have NG+ unlocked, so if you have any questions, you can either PM me here, or more efficiently, message me on Tumblr (origingiratina) or Lake Valor.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 28, 2014)

dengit said:


> It's so satisfying when your skills are finally high enough to a bachelor's/bachelorette's favorite dish. Upping my levels enough to make Tempura Rice for Doug took hella long, not to mention he's a special case whose heart level stays stuck at 3 until you beat the second arc. unu



*Tch* I completely forgot about Doug's case, I almost married someone else, 'casue I was annoyed of waiting like 1,2 year for stupid event to trigger. He is great as boyfriend, but as husband idk:/ I kinda regret I didn't make Lest file (but I finally had option to play as a female), girls are more interesting and problably I would be happier with Forte, Margaret or Dolce file.


----------



## dengit (May 28, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> *Tch* I completely forgot about Doug's case, I almost married someone else, 'casue I was annoyed of waiting like 1,2 year for stupid event to trigger. He is great as boyfriend, but as husband idk:/ I kinda regret I didn't make Lest file (but I finally had option to play as a female), girls are more interesting and problably I would be happier with Forte, Margaret or Dolce file.



Doug to me was the most interesting out of the bachelors, probably because of his involvement in the plot. I actually started off with a Lest file, and decided to have a Frey file as my secondary, but I ended up playing more on Frey oops.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Same here dunno who to choose oh look Xiao Pai and Dolce are kawaii



They're my favees. <3
Also I like your icon, don't know why I didn't realize it was Tet at first??


----------



## Solaeus (May 29, 2014)

I loooove RF and HM both ;D


----------



## unravel (May 29, 2014)

I beat 3 bosses from Rune Prana in more than 4 hours. I changed hard mode to normal mode because its really chaotic


----------



## Nerd House (May 29, 2014)

Just got to the Leon Karnak tower in RF4...

And I finally tried out upgrading my weapons and armor. Hory shiet the possibilities...

Whats the best and fastest way to raise your max RP?


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 30, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Just got to the Leon Karnak tower in RF4...
> 
> And I finally tried out upgrading my weapons and armor. Hory shiet the possibilities...
> 
> Whats the best and fastest way to raise your max RP?



Grinding skills. You can equip Heart Pendant to boost skill-exp. gains. 

Honestly, I never felt any need to rise my max rp points later in game. I just ate boiled eggs (I had 3 cockadoodles) or mined rune crystals in autumn area, whenever I needed some rp points. Some of dishes can rise your max rp or hp for a few hours in game. For example Relax Tea gives you +25% max rp, but if you eat something else after the effect is replaced.


----------



## Nerd House (May 30, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> You can equip Heart Pendant to boost skill-exp. gains.



Oh god, had to Google that and the Love Crystal sounds like a pain to get the first time...

I want my Max RP up so I can craft more and level those.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 30, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Oh god, had to Google that and the Love Crystal sounds like a pain to get the first time...
> 
> I want my Max RP up so I can craft more and level those.



Yeah, it's really rare drop. It took me a while to get one. You'll find pink gates at north from the Obsidian Mansion, where the fairies respawn. Happy Ring increases drop rate, so it can help (crafting lv:30, silver+4-leaf clover). I recommend to ship your first love crystal, then check Raven shop everyday (it's like 2000G, so it's cheap).

Imo, legendary scale is the worst item to get ever. It took me too long to fish one, I maxed my fishing skill and I eventually got it, but I already had better gear:/


----------



## unravel (May 31, 2014)

Note to self



			
				sal880612m from gamefaq said:
			
		

> I think it would be far more productive to raise your forging/crafting skill levels. If you are below level 50 I would suggest just using iron to upgrade broadswords and cheap bracelets. If you are above level 50 I would suggest using orange grass to upgrade broadswords and cheap bracelets. Orange grass can sometimes be bought at the clinic after you have shipped it for about 180G per piece and a stack of nine will generally get you at least one increase in skill level up into the 70-90 range. If you want to restore RP I would suggest using Toast which is an oven recipe using Bread which uses Flour, and will restore 800 RP. It may be more effective to use only iron, as it will take less RP to do so but I have found that upgrades seem to give more experience when the upgrade material and the item being upgraded are more of a higher grade.



http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/635388-rune-factory-4/answers?qid=361267


----------



## Carlee (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there a connection between the old games and new? I want to play rf4 but not if I have to play through the others. Does rf4 have an "ending" or just goals like HM?


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jun 4, 2014)

Carlee said:


> Is there a connection between the old games and new? I want to play rf4 but not if I have to play through the others. Does rf4 have an "ending" or just goals like HM?



The only connection between games are returning characters, most likely to show that all the rf games take a place in the same universe, just in different period of time. Sometimes cameo take part in the story, but it not really affect it much, tbh. So you don't have to play past games.

It has an ending, you can continue your game after credits. (1st and 2nd arc are ok. 3rd kinda sucks, imo, but it has challenging dungeon at least).


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 4, 2014)

Just got a Heart Pendant from a quest for Dolce, woot!


----------



## unravel (Jun 5, 2014)

I beat the siren boss and I don't understand why people are having a hard time trying to kill her.


----------

